# Life throws you sometimes



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Just when things are going good, been dating this amazing woman the last month, we got along really well, similiar interests, then she drops the bomb that she isn't ready to date.

Back story, her dad died suddenly this year, with her divorce her dad was the one man that was always there for her. The holidays brought back that emptyness she is feeling with the loss of her dad, she told me that it's not me but she just doesn't know how to fill that void right now.

It sucks because I was putting my guard down, trusting her, opening up my heart to her. THen wham! I just want a nice steady relationship. I'm a great guy. Great personality, the looks aren't bad, I take care of my kids.....yet I can't find one.

What the heck? Sorry just had to vent


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Did she say she'd like to see you once she's feeling more stable? I can see why you're feeling frustrated but maybe if you're patient with her you guys can resume the relationship once she's feeling better.You said you want stability in your relationship and she seems to be trying to give that to you by backing off til she's better.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Scarlet...she did not indicate that she wanted to see me once things are figured out on her end. It was more like she was ending it and letting me know why.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry Proud, I know it's frustrating but you don't want to be getting into someone who isn't ready for a relationship or who is even unsure

dolly hugs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Scarlet...she did not indicate that she wanted to see me once things are figured out on her end. It was more like she was ending it and letting me know why.


 I'm sorry hon,that has to hurt. Well obviously she wasn't the right one for you or she'd pull you closer instead of pushing you away.Don't give up!you will find someone that you click with even better than you did with her.You might have to go through some not so great ones but you'll find the good one


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

agree with dolly proud you dont want to be with someone who isnt ready, better to end now than when more emotinally invested
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

:-(
Hope something good comes your way very soon.
I know it's trite, but when one door closes...
I keep reminding myself of this too.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Everyone thank you for the kind words. I do look at everything now (as painful as it is) as a lesson/learning experience. I'm glad I didn't get more emotionally attached. Also I'm 35 and she is 27 so it shows me that I still got it


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, Proud. You have such a big heart...it is bound to have ups and downs along the way. But that is Wendy makes you who you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Whoa...Autocorrect.
But that is what makes you who you are. You'll find your match.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GetTough (Jul 18, 2010)

IMO this was almost certainly an EXCUSE. She didn't just switch from being ready to date to NOT being ready to date like that. She decided you weren't quite what she was looking for, and decided to give you this excuse (a) not to hurt your feelings and (b) not to get a bad reaction.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry Proud. You have a great heart and the right person is out there somewhere.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Gettough....if it was an excuse it was an excuse. I dated a woman for two months that was, excuse the terms, bat sh*t crazy. We only meshed sexually that was it. That relationship showed me what I DIDN'T want in a relationship

This last one, the one for a month, went smooth, no arguements, I could open up, be myself. If nothing else this relationship showed me what I DO want in a relationship.

Plus like I said before, I'm 35 and she is 27, so it stroked my ego that I can attract younger women


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hey Proud, older women rock too yo!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolly the one that was 38 we connected better sexually...she had a high drive like me. I'm equally opportunity my love. Come across the pond for a visit...i do love the accents


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Satya the more I process it i don't look at it as an excuse but more bad timing. I know how I was right after my separation I wouldn't have been good for anyone. Death is very traumatic


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Leave her alone and give her space. She may change her mind.


----------

